# No surge all week



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Last surge ride I did was November 19th. Looks like Uber may be following Lyft, who eliminated prime time almost 2 years ago.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Last surge ride I did was November 19th. Looks like Uber may be following Lyft, who eliminated prime time almost 2 years ago.


Meanwhile there is double or triple the drivers.... why pay more?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

If your a REAL OP you can remain afloat an even profitable without surge. I grossed 1450 last week.

Sitting at 800 this week. Gryft is screwing up but Ill get my funds out of them.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

OR there are fewer pax.
OR there are an abundance of drivers.

Maybe?


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

it’s surging now


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

father of unicorns said:


> it's surging now


er, ah, um: because maybe a bunch more pax then online drivers> huh, maybe for sure.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

father of unicorns said:


> it's surging now


Extra Points - :roflmao:


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

If people refuse to drive they’ll have to bring it back


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Lol about to go to Texas or Florida...it’s so dead over here.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Lol about to go to Texas or Florida...it's so dead over here.


Florida is just as dead, tourism is dead, Florida is dead.

I did 2 rides last night from 5:00 PM to 11:00 PM. It sucks.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> Florida is just as dead, tourism is dead, Florida is dead.
> 
> I did 2 rides last night from 5:00 PM to 11:00 PM. It sucks.


Then Texas.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I did 2 rides last night from 5:00 PM to 11:00 PM. It sucks.


But what was the rate they paid you? &#128514;

This is the point I'm always trying to make. The pay rate does not matter when you sit empty.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

wallae said:


> If people refuse to drive they'll have to bring it back


I'm trying not to laugh, people refusing to drive it's not going to happen. It's like when someone tries to organize a strike, what a joke, all of the smart drivers just make more money while those on "strike" getting nothing except time away with no money.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Legalizeit0 said:


> I'm trying not to laugh, people refusing to drive it's not going to happen. It's like when someone tries to organize a strike, what a joke, all of the smart drivers just make more money while those on "strike" getting nothing except time away with no money.


Here, with no surge no quest you don't make "more". You max out at 3 rides per hour at 6-12 an hour gross
I don't consider that a "smart driver"
A stupid one perhaps but not smart


----------



## babaowo (Dec 14, 2019)

What about this?


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

wallae said:


> Here, with no surge no quest you don't make "more". You max out at 3 rides per hour at 6-12 an hour gross
> I don't consider that a "smart driver"
> A stupid one perhaps but not smart


Agreed... before the recent surges because of the holidays, I was making even less than that in Chicago. Sometimes maybe $4 bucks an hour or less. No matter, I did other stuff (like for my other jobs), while leaving the app on. I just wait for worthwhile runs. I don't chase garbage requests like the $2.00 flat UE offers that they have been sending to me as of late.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> If your a REAL OP you can remain afloat an even profitable without surge. I grossed 1450 last week.
> 
> Sitting at 800 this week. Gryft is screwing up but Ill get my funds out of them.


What's the net income?


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> What's the net income?


I'm trying not to laugh.

maybe 1/10 drivers look at net income. Most are like a dog with a new bone. "Wow, I made $1000 last week." Not even thinking about maintenance cost, insurance, depreciation or the cost of lost opportunities.

but I appreciate your question. My answer is based on my tax returns for 5 years of U/L...Net Income = ZERO


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Nothing like that here
7-8 max 
(we had that a couple months ago)

Until this year that all the time... I would be making too much money 
(took my retirement early)


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> View attachment 543651
> View attachment 543653
> View attachment 543657


The Extra Points offer cracks me up. :roflmao:


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

It looks like my days the big money are gone on my airport gig
No red and the trip I've been doing is down from 100 to 30.
I won't do it for that. 1.5 to 2.5 hours
40-60 miles in traffic 2 lane road with 16 odd red lights and 3.5 gal of gas. 
20 bucks before depreciation???
&#128514;&#128514;
Let them take a cab. They charge for both ways as they know NOBODY comes back

I wish Uber knew the market locally like the cabs do


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> The Extra Points offer cracks me up. :roflmao:


Why?
I cashed in 32,000 and got a quarter off of my captain crunch cereal

And a free small drink at Circle K


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

wallae said:


> Why?
> I cashed in 32,000 and got a quarter off of my captain crunch cereal
> 
> And a free small drink at Circle K


I can't give then away, I have to pay places to take them. :frown:


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> View attachment 543651
> View attachment 543653
> View attachment 543657


Wow that's some pretty nice surge. The most I've ever seen it surge driving in NYS is $5.50 and of course, that surge was like 10 miles away from me


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

ConkeyCrack said:


> was like 10 miles away from me


That could be good as we've discussed.
If the ride is 10 miles or more and they pay a surge you get something like 70-80 of what they pay.

From what I know you have to be 4 miles away or more.
May be a little closer
On 62 total paid I got 50
On 110 paid I got 70

I get these airport rides from my house.
But if I'm at the airport I only get the surge 6-7 or 8 added onto 35ish regular fare

On a 9 mile ride I didn't get it. On a 12 I got it.


----------

